# The dreaded call-need advice please



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

I applied plastisol transfers to 20 t-shirt and 28 hooded 3 weeks ago. I got the call today that almost all the hoodie was peeling off or flaking off.

The t-shirts did fine. I did cut back on my press time to around 8 seconds where the t's worked fine at 20 seconds. I thought the hoodies were getting way to hot with the 20 seconds so I went to 15 then 12 then 8 seconds. The 8 seem to work the best but now I think I goofed.

I'll bite the bullet and replace them but do hoodies need the 20 seconds to work. 

Anyone had experience with doing the hoodie.

I used the Gilden 80/20 9.3 ounce I think they were.

Help with any suggestions please.

Thanks Dad


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

What directions came with your plastisol transfers? The time will be the same regardless of material thickness.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I havent seen any plastisol transfers with a dwell time of 20 seconds.


----------



## ZachEllsworth (Dec 2, 2005)

Most plastisol transfers are designed with the substrate in mind so I would definitely follow the application instructions to a "T" unless your not applying to the recommended substrate type.


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

I didn't get directions with the order but I went on there website and got them. I guess I goofed cause it says 390 at 8-10 seconds. I did 20 seconds at 350. Hmmm I should read directions closer.

Did I get them to hot??

Dad


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

Dad said:


> I didn't get directions with the order but I went on there website and got them. I guess I goofed cause it says 390 at 8-10 seconds. I did 20 seconds at 350. Hmmm I should read directions closer.
> 
> Did I get them to hot??
> 
> Dad


No, you didn't get them hot enough. Directions say 390 at 8-10 seconds. You did 350 for 20 seconds.
Temp is more important than press time, but still, not enough press time will cause problems also.
My best results for heat transfers usually come about 5 degrees hotter than recomended and 2-4 seconds longer than recomended. Don't forget pressure. These are all important.


----------

